# Puente en H para motor PAP bipolar



## Trev (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola me pueden dar una mano con este puente en H?

No arme nunca un puente a transistores este es mi primer intento según lo q vi en el simulador el voltaje q entrega a cada bobina es de 3 V y 0 V cuando mi intención es aplicarle 36V, el motor es un PAP bipolar de 42 V x 1.5 A, bastante grandecito por eso me decidi a hacer el puente, con el conjunto L297 + L293 anda rapido pero lo freno con la mano, bueno no puedo llegar a 42 V no tengo el trafo ni el dinero asiq uso un LM350 con un Tip42c por si necesito mas de 3 A, me parece q no va a funkar este puente asi como lo tengo, si me tiran un cable de q puede estar mal (los 8T son Tip122 NPN)







Gracias de antemano


----------



## thenot (Sep 22, 2010)

ese puente esta mal diseñado, necesitas transistores de tipo N y de tipo P para hacer un puente H.
Haz visto este tema?

Y como critica constructiva, usa comas y puntos, o por ultimo saltos de linea para separar ideas, ya que de lo que escribiste no entendí casi nada.

Saludos!


----------



## Trev (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola; q tal?.. el puente al que haces referencia lo he armado en el proteus y no funciona: en si
no me deja arrancar la simulacion del circuito, he dejado todo = salvo el puente que lo arme como el que esta en el post al que te refieres, estoy seguro que sabras explicarme (si lo deseas claro  su funcionamiento ya que soy lego en la materia) sino antes de comprar 8 T que no se si funcionara prefiero poner dos L293 en paralelo y sacar 2 A

PD: disculpa que no puedo poner acentos mi teclado no me lo permite


----------



## thenot (Sep 22, 2010)

Si quieres que te explique mejor el circuito tendrás que esperarme unos días, dado que no me conecto por mas de 5 minutos, así que difícil que pueda ayudarte en eso ahora.
Pero te dejo como adjunto la simulación en proteus del circuito que coloque en el tema que te dije que vieras.
Y por si no crees que funcione, yo he hecho sus 10 puentes de estos y me han funcionado de maravillas para mover motores normales y paso a paso bipolares. Si necesitas 1.5 Amperes, hazlo con lo TIP (lee bien el tema, esta todo explicado) y no tendras problema alguno. El dueño del circuito es de esta pagina, yo solo aporte en hacer un pcb bueno y pequeño, ademas de explicar algunas cosas.

Saludos y cualquier cosa avisa!


----------



## Trev (Sep 22, 2010)

Bueno gracias..si anda bien bien pero no me alcanza con que me funcione me gustaria entenderlo a fondo.. creo que cuando mandas un 1 por la parte izquierda del puente se activa el Q1 y tambien el Q6 no dejando con esto que se cierre el T Q3 en simultaneo con Q1 ya que mandaria a masa los 12 V, si me lo puedes explicar mejor,mejor para mi, gracias de antemano, ahh y si me puedes decir lo que has gastado mas o menos en armarte el pcb,espero que seas de argentina.


----------



## Trev (Sep 23, 2010)

Que animalada la mia !,thenot resulta que tenia mal los datos del motor paso a paso que saque de una impresora epson, ese motor es un EM-257 que habia leido de una página que aguantaba hasta 1.5 A (Vnominal = 42V) pero esta mal es de 0.5 A!!, si voy a usar ese puente,cosa que seria mucho barullo, le tendria que agregar una resistencia limitadora, a ver..a paso completo tenemos 3 pulsos de reloj en ON y 5 en OFF ,eso me da a 37 V (que es la tension de mi fuente) una tension eficaz de (3/8)1/2 =0.61 o sea 22,65 que se aplican a dos bobinas de 8.5 Ohm o sea q le aplique 22.65/8.5 por bobina!!, que bobina soy!! jaja, necesitaria 2 R de 35 Ohm por 10 W.. o sea mejor me compro un L298, de milagro no se quemo mi trafo de 5A , pero si me puedes explicar el funcionamiento mejor mejor, el tema es que no lo consigo al L298 ¿sabes de algun otro que tenga limitación de corriente? por que el L293 no la trae y se pueden cometer estas animaladas, gracias de antemano


----------



## thenot (Sep 27, 2010)

No entiendo por que sacas esas cuentas, soy un informático que le gusta la electrónica, así que perdón si algo "técnico" lo que haces, pero si dices que tu trafo es de 37 volts y 5 Amperes, entonces no tienes de que preocuparte, con esa fuente tienes para conectar sus 10 motores de estos. Así que no se a que te refieres con que no sabes por que no se quemo tu fuente, si tenias amperios de sobra y tu fuente estaba trabajando tranquilamente.
Y mira esta página hay tienes una explicación de funcionamiento de los puentes H.

Saludos!


----------



## Trev (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola.. por que las bobinas son de 8.5 Ohm y no limite la corriente por eso,recuerda que uso paso completo..entonces tenia 2 bobinas funcionando o sea es (22.65/8.5)*2= 5.32 A q demanda de mi fuente, mas el 555 y el L297 por eso digo q de milagro no se quemó gracias por a página.


----------

